# Brittany Spaniel



## Cosmos Coach (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a two-year-old Brittany Spaniel. She's a terrific dog: kind, smart, energetic. A little too energetic and spastic at times. I know that's just the way the breed is, but will she eventually calm down? Just wondering.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. The good news is Yes, she will slow down. I have heard that Brittany Spaniels usually slow down about 14 years of age. LOL They are really cool dogs though aren't they? If only we could have the energy to match them.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a Brittany for a long time, my ex has him now, and I do remember the spasticity. I remember trying to pet him and he would just wiggle and twitch like he didn't know what to do with all his energy. I believe he calmed down around age four or five. He's a good dog though, awesome with my kids, never gets into stuff. My ex took him jogging and swimming and that helped with his energy, although he is nine now and has had knee surgery, so doesn't really jog anymore.


----------



## Cosmos Coach (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks. Our Brittany is the same way. You try to calmly pet her and she's all over you, wiggling, twitching, climbing in your lap, etc. She is lots of fun, and great with the kids.

PS: We also have a 4 year old tri-color Sheltie. She puts up with the Brittany, mostly, but they are very different.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Cosmos Coach said:


> Thanks. Our Brittany is the same way. You try to calmly pet her and she's all over you, wiggling, twitching, climbing in your lap, etc. She is lots of fun, and great with the kids.


Yeah, Domino does the climbing in your lap thing too, only he doesn't stay in your lap, he just jumps up there, then jumps back down.



> PS: We also have a 4 year old tri-color Sheltie. She puts up with the Brittany, mostly, but they are very different.


I have Domino over alot, and I can't tell if the shelties enjoy playing with him or not. They are very different, you're right. Even though my shelties are 1 and the Brittany is 9, the shelties still seem lazier. My shelties are _super_ lazy though, much more than I expected.


----------

